# Transferring songs from my iPhone to someone else's



## alra111 (Oct 9, 2009)

My friend recently purchased an iPhone 3G S, the same model I have.  He wants to have a copy of my music on his phone, as he likes all my songs.  My songs were ripped from CDs, NOT purchased through iTunes, so none of the songs should have DRM qualities attached.

When I start up iTunes (with my phone attached to hsi computer), click on the name of my phone, then click on the music tab, it asks me, "Are you sure you want to sync music?  All music on this device will be replaced with your iTunes collection."  Since he just started out on iTunes, his collection is basically empty.  I want to copy the songs from MY iPhone to his iTunes library so that he can then synchronize his phone and get a copy of my songs.  Is there any way to achieve this?

The way iTunes says that MY phone's songs will be replaced with his library is NOT what I consider syncing.  Syncing is merging the data from two sources and creating an aggregate of all data, NOT taking that data from one source and moving it to the other source, overwriting that other source's data.  Big thumbs down to Apple for this.

Rafael


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 9, 2009)

iPhones and iPods have always been "one-way" sync.  Computer to iPod, and that's it, and that's the way it's always been.

The reason for this is to prevent people from pirating music, exactly the way you describe.  You purchased the CD, so you get to listen to the music on a bunch of different devices.  By "giving" the music to your friend, you are committing piracy.  If your friend wants to listen to the music from that CD, his/her only option is to purchase the music, same as you did.

You cannot "give" music to another person.  That is the very definition of piracy.

If people could just take their iPods to their friends' houses and "give" them all their music, that would be rampant piracy.  One person purchased and ripped a CD, then 20 of his/her friends get to all get a copy of the music?  _Rampant_ piracy.  All 20 friends need to each purchase their own copy of the album.

You can have as many iPods as you like synced to a single computer.  You cannot sync an iPod with more than one computer, except in "manual sync" mode -- but the limitation still stands: computer-to-iPod, and not the reverse.

Don't shoot the messenger -- this is not my point of view; rather a statement of fact.  Blame the RIAA, blame Obama, blame corporate hell, blame whomever you want -- the law stands as it does, though.  If your friend wants to listen to and manipulate the songs that you have, he/she has one and only one option: purchase the music.

There are programs out there that will allow you to copy music from an iPod to a computer outside of iTunes, such as Senuti and others found with super-simple Google searches.  I do not know if they work with iPhones as well, but I would suspect so.  These are very handy when you have a complete and total crash of the computer and lose everything, but still have your iPod around -- so you can get back on your computer what was once there at some point in time... kind of like a "backup."

It would be illegal to entertain suggestions of "selling/gifting" him a copy of the CD or simply copying the songs from your iTunes to his/her hard drive, so I won't delve into those realms (hint, hint).


----------



## Scoops98 (Oct 9, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> iPhones and iPods have always been "one-way" sync.  Computer to iPod, and that's it, and that's the way it's always been.
> 
> The reason for this is to prevent people from pirating music, exactly the way you describe.  You purchased the CD, so you get to listen to the music on a bunch of different devices.  By "giving" the music to your friend, you are committing piracy.  If your friend wants to listen to the music from that CD, his/her only option is to purchase the music, same as you did.
> 
> ...



Feel a little strongly about this, do you?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 9, 2009)

Scoops98 said:


> Feel a little strongly about this, do you?


I don't think you read my post in its entirety; rather, maybe my point(s) were lost on you:


> Don't shoot the messenger -- this is not my point of view; rather a statement of fact.





> There are programs out there that will allow you to copy music from an iPod to a computer outside of iTunes, such as Senuti and others found with super-simple Google searches.


...and the last paragraph of my post.

I offered more than a few suggestions, workarounds and alternate paths on how he can accomplish what he wants to accomplish.

Just because it was verbose and lengthy does not indicate any kind of passion for the subject.  Perhaps I'm just a verbose and lengthy kind of person.


----------



## GolaYing (Mar 15, 2010)

As ElDiabloConCaca said as above, iPhones and iPods have always been "one-way" sync. Computer to iPod, and that's to say ,you could only sync music from iTunes to your iPod but your are ubable to transfer video or audio files from iPod iPhone to PC directly unless you have this a transfer tool


----------



## rossetti84 (May 22, 2013)

If you want transfer songs from one iPhone to another iPhone, you can do it with iTunes Backup Manager export/import feature.
Actually you can transfer songs from iPhone to iPhone directly.
- Connect two Devices to PC.
- Choose the category list of one device that you need to export files.
- Check the files that need to export in the Content Panel and click "Transfer file(s) from device to device" button.
- All the checked files from one device can be transferred to the other one.


----------



## Katchdun4115 (Jun 27, 2013)

Backup your data .with iTunes File Sharing

The first step is back up our database, which is called Meter.db, using iTunes File Sharing. Here is a knowledge base article from Apple on using iTunes File Sharing to access data within apps.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4094

What you are looking to do is to copy the Meter.db from our app on your old iPhone onto your desktop or laptop. That way, if other more automated ways fail, you could always install this database on your new iPhone.


*Transfer all your data from old to new iPhone with iPhone transfer.*

Most people go with the approach of using Apples standard process to transfer their data to their new iPhone. You might not want to do this, but it is the easiest way to get all your data on your new iPhone, with iPhone transfer, i used it for one month, it just works but not good. To learn more: http://www.vibosoft.com/ios/transfer-songs-from-iphone-to-computer.html . copy data from iPhone to your computer, and drag to iTunes to sync other iPhone.


*Using iCloud*

But if you want to use iCloud, first go to More > Settings > iCloud on your old iPhone, and then tap Save Now. Be sure to let the backup transfer before you shut off the old iPhone.

Then install our app on your new iPhone. If it was a fresh install and iCloud is on, then our app will prompt whether you want to restore from iCloud.



These are the three methods I collect, Hope to help you and others.


----------



## Nized (Dec 25, 2013)

Katchdun4115 said:


> Backup your data .with iTunes File Sharing
> 
> The first step is back up our database, which is called Meter.db, using iTunes File Sharing. Here is a knowledge base article from Apple on using iTunes File Sharing to access data within apps.
> 
> ...



Or use Dropbox.


----------

